# Uhm.... "Hi"



## Simon Ravn (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey! Decided to give this forum a shot, since I am banned from Northernsounds, and the quality of NS isn't what it used to be anyway. I am happy Frederick set this up, but I don't know how much I'll hang here. Depends of my time, interest and I guess how this forum develops Anyway, nice idea to have an NS alternative.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 30, 2004)

Welcome to V.I. Control, Simon - its great having you here! Post an mp3 or two when you have time - your stuff is really well done.


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Aug 30, 2004)

Welcome Melo...


----------



## Mike M (Aug 30, 2004)

Cool - welcome Simon! 

Sheesh - this forum is getting some of the best talent.... (gotta start working on my midi chops lol)

M M


----------



## Herman Witkam (Aug 31, 2004)

Welcome!

btw How did you get banned on northernsounds?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Aug 31, 2004)

Herman Witkam said:


> Welcome!
> 
> btw How did you get banned on northernsounds?



I guess I provoked once too much Was being too frank.. And the site seems more and more run by developers - developers own the place these days... So you can't really post too much honest critique about products released by the developers who "own" the place... That's how I see it anyway.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks Frederick!

Well, a lot of stuff can be heard at http://www.simonravn.com/index2.html - I don't have so much new stuff that I am allowed to share for the time being. Will see what I can do


----------



## Herman Witkam (Aug 31, 2004)

Simon Ravn said:


> I guess I provoked once too much Was being too frank.. And the site seems more and more run by developers - developers own the place these days... So you can't really post too much honest critique about products released by the developers who "own" the place... That's how I see it anyway.



If you can't critisise them, I would think it means there would be something wrong with their libraries they won't acknowledge.


----------



## deadbeat (Aug 31, 2004)

Simon Ravn said:


> Herman Witkam said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome!
> ...



Hey come on. Whacha say? It must have been real bad. :wink:


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 1, 2004)

deadbeat said:


> Simon Ravn said:
> 
> 
> > Herman Witkam said:
> ...



I posted a link to a set of earplugs as a reaction to a DIVA demo :lol:


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 1, 2004)

lol

The Diva demos I've heard sound pretty great.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 1, 2004)

Herman Witkam said:


> lol
> 
> The Diva demos I've heard sound pretty great.



Ok :D


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 18, 2004)

Diva Rawks!

Ban Simon!

Well you know I'm not serious


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 18, 2004)

*index finger twitching over the "ban Simon" key  *

JUST KIDDING!


----------

